# Bottles



## Sunshine Wine (Jan 20, 2020)

Just found these..will they work for wine???


----------



## franc1969 (Jan 20, 2020)

I have some like that- they should be fine as long as your corks fit correctly. i use my more decorative bottles like this with liqueurs and a tasting cork or pourer top. I had to get two sizes of top, don't remember which fit this bottle shape.


----------



## Sunshine Wine (Jan 20, 2020)

franc1969 said:


> I have some like that- they should be fine as long as your corks fit correctly. i use my more decorative bottles like this with liqueurs and a tasting cork or pourer top. I had to get two sizes of top, don't remember which fit this bottle shape.


Awesome! I was planning to get better corks..these look a bit short and I don't know how old they are. 3 of the bottles still have shrink wrap on them but... Thanks for the reply!


----------



## franc1969 (Jan 20, 2020)

The main problem is whether there is enough inner neck surface for your cork, or if the inner surface changes enough to catch a cork and make it hard to remove.


----------



## sour_grapes (Jan 20, 2020)

I would say you should use those only for very short-term aging (~weeks). I suspect that the probability of air leaks is very high with those.


----------



## CDrew (Jan 20, 2020)

Real wine bottles are so available and so correct, why would you want to use these? If you're determined to use these, measure the cork bore. If it's the same as normal wine bottles, use without issue. But if the size is wrong (and I'm guessing that it is), don't bother. In any case, don't use those corks in the picture.


----------



## Dom Lausic (Jan 20, 2020)

Hey There, I agree with @sour_grapes. I wouldn't use these for any type of long-term storage. Possibly for barrel top-ups or as a reserve for between rackings. The short corks will allow too much oxygen to get to the wine over time.


----------



## Rocky (Jan 21, 2020)

Suhshine, I agree with those that caution against using those bottles. If you want to decant a bottle of wine into them for serving, that would be okay, but not for storage. I have several bottles similar to yours for which I purchased pourers and I use them for flavored olive oils and vinegars.


----------



## Sunshine Wine (Jan 21, 2020)

Ok... Was planning to get regular corks to put in them, but won't bother...thanks....


----------



## San Diego jeff (Jan 22, 2020)

I sell brand new wine bottles for $11.00 per case.


----------



## crabjoe (Jan 27, 2020)

San Diego jeff said:


> I sell brand new wine bottles for $11.00 per case.View attachment 58394



This is messed up! I say this because everything else is so expensive in Cali compared to other places. It seems, grapes, juice and wine bottles are cheap. So weird... I wish I could get new bottles for $11 a case!


----------

